# uk spouse visa for jamaican



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Good day I'm jay and I'm from jamaica still living there I am new to this site so please be gentle with me. I am jamaican my husband is a uk citizen we got married last month and we wanna apply for a uk spouse visa but the thing is this we met online and we don't have all the same convo from the lat 3 yrs only from last year we have. The documents I will be submitting is as follow: 6 months payslips, letter from employer, copy of his passport, birthpaper, council tax, eticket, marriage certi, mortgage papers, p60, pics of his house all those documents would be from him. My documents are: application,passport, passport size pics, emails, skype logs, yahoo msg,1 letter ,2 westurn union paper, cover letter,birthpaper, hotel receipts , resume,police record, and letter with a brieft history of our r/ship pics of the us when he was here the 1st time, pics of the last time and wedding pics . The 1st time I saw him was last year and he doesn't have a bank statement to submit but we do have a join account here in jamaica with barely any cash. Will those be enough to get it need answers ASAP plz and thank you


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

He needs the bank statements to correspond with the payslips to evidence that he was actually paid.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank you will get that but does everything else seem ok so far?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You don't need to include birth certificates/resume/police record.

How many times has he visited you? Include upto 5 pics for each visit plus wedding pics. 

Your husband also needs his employment contract. 

I think you have everything else.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok he has visited me twice last october and feb when we got married we have a lot of pics but one thing we are worried about is the bank statement because he as no savings and our join account as nothing really and will the job letter not be enough r we will need the contract? I doubt he can get the contract tho


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

jay G said:


> Ok he has visited me twice last october and feb when we got married we have a lot of pics but one thing we are worried about is the bank statement because he as no savings and our join account as nothing really and will the job letter not be enough r we will need the contract? I doubt he can get the contract tho


Does he earn 18,600 a year? If so, he won't need savings. But the bank statements are still required. If he doesn't have a contract the employer needs to confirm that in the letter.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

To provide an employment contract is a legal obligation in the UK. If he does not have one already he can ask for one and they must provide it.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes he earns that and we already got a job letter but they won't give him the contract. The letters states that he is employed there and presently still working there and also does everything else seems ok and can anyone tell me the cost it is to apply for the spouse visa I heard its 850£


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok I will most definitely tell him that so he can see if he gets it because we wanna apply next month but I'm not so sure of the cost and how I go about applying I knw you apply online and all that but also can a jamaican debit card pay for the visa?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If he has the letter and you are allowed to use that instead just use that if he doesn't want to push his employers. 

Can someone confirm a letter from them is enough for the application?


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone?what about the other questions I ask


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes get him to change the letter... It's not a mandatory requirement but this forum regularly advises to explain why the contract isn't there. My husband is Jamaican and I know many others who didn't take any chances with their applications because the high commission in Kingston can be tough so no room for error. If he has no contract the employer needs to state that.

Look on this page for fees: UK Border Agency | Fees for visa applications

If your debit card is visa you should be able to use it, can't remember what other company is accepted.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes he as a contract but I'm not sure if he can get a copy of it he as been with the company fa 3 years now and the letter does state that he is employed by them and is still working for them so you r saying that the contract is a must then?


----------



## Complexity (Mar 11, 2014)

From what I've learned he will need his contract and a letter of employment. The letter of employment should state his salary, contract type (e.g. temporary, permanent etc) and that he is still working with the company. And this should be no more than 28 days old from the day of application. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

I am also pregnant and I will be putting in the application come next month so I'm wondering if I should put that I am pregnant in the letter about our relationship what do you guys think?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jay G said:


> I am also pregnant and I will be putting in the application come next month so I'm wondering if I should put that I am pregnant in the letter about our relationship what do you guys think?


You pregnancy will have no influence as to the decision or timeline of your application.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

I know that but I guess its also one more thing where they can see that the relationship is really genuine so you think I shouldn't put it or should I?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Being pregnant is no evidence of a genuine relationship. Some people deliberately become pregnant in order to better their chances of an entry (it doesn't).


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it wasn't deliberate so what you guys are saying is that I shouldn't put it in then right?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jay G said:


> Well it wasn't deliberate so what you guys are saying is that I shouldn't put it in then right?


Correct - do not mention it. You only married last month so it might be construed as a "means to an end"


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank u


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

So you've been talking for 3 years and you met him in person once and then the second time you got married? So in total you've seen him twice, or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes correct I have seen him on skype etc but due to reasons ye saw him twice


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

What's your point thought?


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, I was just trying to make it clear as I wasn't sure if you'd met more than twice. I think you need to be very clear in your letter as to why you haven't met more than twice considering you only have proof of conversations for the last year although you will put you've been in communication 3 years. Defiantly do not mention you are pregnant as the others have said it isn't relevant. Also be aware it can take a good few months for a decision to be made and in your letter put the date you would like to travel. Most importantly make sure everything is photocopied a swell as the originals.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank you one more thing is it 3 months bank statement they need or 6months


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

6months..signed or stamped if not originals.


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Why don't you search document checklist, to ensure you don't forget anything. Wish you all the best.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

I did research it but some people put 6months and some put 3 months so I'm not for sure as to which one it is


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

I can speak from experience. My husband is Jamaican. He is now in England and came over on a fiancé visa. He now have his further leave to remain. 

As long as you send everything you have. Photos and you can meet the thresh hold you will be fine. 

Kingston is hard work but proof is of what they ask is very important. 

Our last day that we were supposed to get a call to say our paperwork had arrived in Kingston my husband decided just to go to the high commission to see if his paperwork was there. We were supposed to have a call or an email to inform us that the paperwork was in town. But nothing!!! Thank god the visa was there when he went as he lived 4 hours away. Please be aware this can take the full time that they state as ours did. 

Make sure you state that your pregnant. I was pregnant too but we are all happily together now. Was worth the wait but not a nice thing to wait. 

Just make sure your paperwork is water tight.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank you can I ask you what kind of paperwork did both you guys put in?


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Everyone has told you what to submit. There are hundreds of successful cases on here with more than enough information on what documents you need. No one will reply when you can just take abit of time and search through the posts if you really want to ensure your paper work is water tight.Personally I wouldn't mention your pregnant..you've met twice..second time you got married..pregnancy has nothing to do with it like another user said it could be seen as you got pregnant to help your case..and I'm not saying you did.. but sadly a lot of people do.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

Listen I have been searching through post for months before I even got on here I wasn't sure if I had everything that's why I came on here asking for help all I realy asked everyone was if they think that the documents I stated was enough


----------



## harringj (Mar 19, 2014)

Good info.


----------



## Honeydip18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Listen? Your attitude is all wrong. Everyone has told you the documents are fine and enough. All the best.


----------



## jay G (Mar 7, 2014)

I wasn't trying to give an attitude or nothing sorry if you feel that way but is like you are trying to say I'm not doing any research which I am anyways thank you to everyone who as reply to my post thanks so very much for the help will let you guys know what happen


----------

